# Best product U.S. for waterproof sealant on existing shower pan " tile "



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

I understand that it's not recommended but I'm willing to at least try something 1st before having to tear out the shower Pan as it has a small leak. Not 100% sure where it's coming from but think it's the corner where pan meets curb... I've never had a shower pan leak on me and I've done many mud beds but as of the last few years have been using Schluter kerdi systems pan and curb I've seen a couple products like like CPC product, bond all, HyperDesmo T, Mega Sealed... but they are all in Austria it seems or overseas and need in the next 2 weeks locally. Just curious if anybody has ever attempted to try to seal a leaking shower Pan with success and what product you used? Thanks


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## CarpentersSon (Jun 30, 2021)

Works on John boats..








Flex Seal Family of Products | Official Store


The easy way to patch, bond, seal and stop leaks fast. Featuring our full line of Flex Seal Products.




flexsealproducts.com




😂


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum

It's really simple to fix a leak when you don't where it's coming from.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Trying to cover up a leak for a sell?

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Please clarify. This is pre-tile and you have water-tested the pan and it's leaking? And it's covered in kerdi membrane, with lapped inside corners and all that? If so, I'd say kerdifix, then slather it all in aquadefense.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

If its pre-tile … remove & replace.


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

MarkJames said:


> Please clarify. This is pre-tile and you have water-tested the pan and it's leaking? And it's covered in kerdi membrane, with lapped inside corners and all that? If so, I'd say kerdifix, then slather it all in aquadefense.


No tile has been done for over a year but recently started leaking and yes everything was done per spec. I don't claim to be the best but I have installed nearly 100 shower systems and never had one leak till this year. It's very frustrating as I'm particularly thorough and ocd when it comes to my work. Worst case scenario I will just put a primer on the existing floor remove old drain and re-tile vs tearing out. But would like to experiment with a reputable penetrating solvent based sealer. It's for a good friend of mine and don't matter to him either way as long as issue is resolved.


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> If its pre-tile … remove & replace.


It's not unfortunately and did water test as always before shower floor installation and was g2g which is frustrating that its just now presenting a leak... I explained below a little more. Thanks


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

Robie said:


> Huh?





Robie said:


> Huh?





Robie said:


> Huh?





CarpentersSon said:


> Works on John boats..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Robie said:


> Huh?





TxElectrician said:


> Trying to cover up a leak for a sell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk





Robie said:


> Huh?


Lol gtfoh Dalai Lama spare me your moral b.s.


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

There is some crucial missing info here.
1. You say 100 showers. So you are a pro tile installer, yes?
2. You don't know where the leak is. What have you done to locate it?
3. How and where do you propose to apply this hypothetical sealer if you don't know where the leak is?
4. Assume you found the leak. What kind of 'sealer" do you envision and how would it seal the leak? Meaning, how would the sealer get to a point behind the tile and thinset where the leak is? At least conceptually.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You've done nearly 100 showers never had one leak, maybe 99 of them did leak but you've only been called back on one which happens to be your friend. Every leaking shower I've redone including Kerdi wasn't done by me. From my experience once there's workmanship or product failure people just don't want the original contractor back. 

Not sayin you do hack work but Im not one to waste my time experimenting, find the cause, fix the problem then I can sleep at night.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

M-Dizzil said:


> It's not unfortunately


Ok, you repeatedly called it a leaking shower pan, so to me that sounds like you did a leak test after the liner was in and before the tile.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't think of anything other than tearing the pan out and putting in new.

I think that I trust any newcomers that say they have done so many products in a particular trade that they must be a pro or at the very least an apprentice so your word is good with me.

100 pans I think makes you a pro.

Andy.


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

avenge said:


> You've done nearly 100 showers never had one leak, maybe 99 of them did leak but you've only been called back on one which happens to be your friend. Every leaking shower I've redone including Kerdi wasn't done by me. From my experience once there's workmanship or product failure people just don't want the original contractor back.
> 
> Not sayin you do hack work but Im not one to waste my time experimenting, find the cause, fix the problem then I can sleep at night.


Yeah I have done 30 or so with a contractor when I first entered the field and have done easily 60-70 on my own. I believe the leak to be in the corner of the pan where it meets the curb. I say this bc judging by where I seen moisture on subfloor in exposed ceiling in basement. I say I'm not sure bc it could be coming from somewhere in that proximity and traveling to that spot potentially... And he said if we can fix with a water impermeable sealant vs tearing out he's ok if I have re-coat it down the road. Of course if it were a typical customer I would be tearing out but he's not. I don't understand why it took a year to show signs of moisture? And as I said joists are open and able to keep a close eye on it. No water damage has been done thus far. It's not uncommon to be able to remedy a small leak with the proper product and application and it's worth a try if it does whether that be replacing floor with an epoxy grout and matching silicone in wall joints or a waterproof sealant/clear membrane up to the first row of tile. 
Everything was kerdi banded, inside/outside corners set with kerdi unmodified morter no variances from standard procedures. I'm curious if someone the pan membrane sustained damaged somehow causing it to eventually fail...


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I can't think of anything other than tearing the pan out and putting in new.
> 
> I think that I trust any newcomers that say they have done so many products in a particular trade that they must be a pro or at the very least an apprentice so your word is good with me.
> 
> ...


Yeah If I have to tear out and replace it so be it but would like to see if any of the " repair products " on the market are effective. And professional in my opinion is someone who has 20-30+ yrs experience and has seen it all with not much more to learn... I've been tiling for almost 10 years and very confident in my abilities but I try to keep my mindset of not being or portraying to know it all which allows me to remain teachable and never let myself think that I know it all bc that doesn't ensue much room for growth. I do have alot of experience not just in tile but multiple trades and own my own remodeling business which has provided well for my family and have never in almost 4yrs in business ( for myself ) had an issue with poor workmanship for any ass hats " Avenge " that want to make ******* comments about this being a site for " professionals " lol dick


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

M-Dizzil said:


> Yeah If I have to tear out and replace it so be it but would like to see if any of the " repair products " on the market are effective. And professional in my opinion is someone who has 20-30+ yrs experience and has seen it all with not much more to learn... I've been tiling for almost 10 years and very confident in my abilities but I try to keep my mindset of not being or portraying to know it all which allows me to remain teachable and never let myself think that I know it all bc that doesn't ensue much room for growth. I do have alot of experience not just in tile but multiple trades and own my own remodeling business which has provided well for my family and have never in almost 4yrs in business ( for myself ) had an issue with poor workmanship for any ass hats " Avenge " that want to make ***** comments about this being a site for " professionals " lol dick


Whoopee a whole 4 years. Only my friends call me dick or something similar. This site is for professionals and your original post didn't sound anything near professional. .

I agree it doesn't matter how long someone has been doing something, there's always something that can be learned. But what are you learning by trying to put a bandaid on an issue. That makes the Flex tape post completely appropriate


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

M-Dizzil said:


> Lol gtfoh Dalai Lama spare me your moral b.s.



I see you edited your initial post.
Very good.
The reason I said "huh" was because your initial post was very hard to read and understand.
Good luck with your leak.


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

avenge said:


> Whoopee a whole 4 years. Only my friends call me dick or something similar. This site is for professionals and your original post didn't sound anything near professional. .
> 
> I agree it doesn't matter how long someone has been doing something, there's always something that can be learned. But what are you learning by trying to put a bandaid on an issue. That makes the Flex tape post completely appropriate


Yeah 4 yrs self employed and over 15 in the construction industry so I'm far from whatever you smart comment was implying. As for a " band-aid " I believe I was made myself clear that I was aware it isn't the best option and will ultimately do whatever it takes to remedy the issue but wanted to see if there was a product that was reputable and proven considering there wouldn't be a market for it if it wasn't feasible. It's a very minor leak or there would be more water saturation after running it for an hour so it is possible to fix the issue with the proper product and application. Having never had to tear out any of my installs up to this point should be a indicator that I must know a little more than you proposed. 
Sidenote: You can Flex tape these nuts to your lips Karen " " How bout Dat " 🖕🏽😬 😂


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

What is that brown stuff on the walls and what is the floor? I don't see any Kerdi except the corner tape. Am I missing something? I thought this was a Kerdi shower,


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

If in a torrent…
A ship springs a leak
and the men fight the freak
waves and surf and rocks
and apply their sealers and their caulks
and pound in oakum Godly fast
while the wind relieves them of their mast
and they bail with buckets
- bail and bail and bail - 
til the rain hits like rocks of hail
and they scream “**** it”
and overboard they dive
and ‘ere any could count to five
the vessel pitch at an angle steep
and the whole o’ it is sunken deep
- deep deep deep -
If no soul could see the disarray
and live to share, live to speak
Could we ever rightly say
If caulk will prevent a shower leak?


----------



## Neight (Jan 3, 2020)

avenge said:


> Well if it's felt I'll pick it up at the craft/fabric store. No it is not measured in coats an no silicone is crap if you have to use silicone in a tiled shower to stop a leak then you did something wrong which means rrk has been doing it right.


Like i said, I'm not sure of the chemical make up of the "felt". If you don't use silicone in your shower installs, you have no idea what you're doing. Use of silicone is following manufacturer recommendations. I guess you could flash and use ice and water sheild, but your drywaller would be pissed.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Neight said:


> Like i said, I'm not sure of the chemical make up of the "felt". If you don't use silicone in your shower installs, you have no idea what you're doing. Use of silicone is following manufacturer recommendations. I guess you could flash and use ice and water sheild, but your drywaller would be pissed.


 Seriously dude you don't have a clue silicone is NOT what waterproofs a tiled shower. You have no idea how to do a shower end of conversation.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Neight said:


> Use of silicone is following manufacturer recommendations.


post them

and post how many "coats"


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

Neight said:


> leaks happen, it's not a big deal. I find it hard to believe in 35 years you've never had a leak. My guess is you suck so bad that your clients are having someone else fix your leaks, or they simply don't like you and are having somebody fix them. Plus, you're taking away from the original post, so we'll be done now, Skippy.


Firstly I didn't say 35 years. I'm only 35 so that would be questionable. Secondly I haven't had a leaking shower in the approximate 100 showers I've done and I would know bc I have had the same number since I started and I would hear something regardless if they decided to have me fix the issue or not. Thirdly the leak had been resolved. It was coming from the shower door clip that was mounted to the curb. So it wasn't an issue with my waterproofing capabilities for all you smart ass hats that think they know everything. Nothing but a bunch of pompous assholes on this thread.


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

Southbluff said:


> shouldn't the schluter drain assembly be set before the kerdi membrane. I'm not saying thats the cause of your leak, but if the pic above is a pic of the shower in question, it needs to be ripped out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


 No you set the drain on top of the Pan and then there is a circle membrane that goes over top of the drain this step wasn't complete when the picture was taken.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

M-Dizzil said:


> Firstly I didn't say 35 years. I'm only 35 so that would be questionable. Secondly I haven't had a leaking shower in the approximate 100 showers I've done and I would know bc I have had the same number since I started and I would hear something regardless if they decided to have me fix the issue or not. Thirdly the leak had been resolved. It was coming from the shower door clip that was mounted to the curb. So it wasn't an issue with my waterproofing capabilities for all you smart ass hats that think they know everything. Nothing but a bunch of pompous assholes on this thread.


He wasn't talking to you. Cool ya jets man.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

reggi said:


> He wasn't talking to you. Cool ya jets man.


No ****. Take it down a notch Bubba. Only 35 and able to get that wound up over some keyboard karate, the ole ticker is gonna give out by 45. Everybody who types anything is the best at everything they do at that exact moment.

It's a magic place, everyone should have to type everything put with a video attached. If you aren't smiling, you aren't doing the internet right.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Just eat a brownie and read my poem. Picture yourself in the midst of a tempest. No that’s a bad trip. Picture yourself washed up on a beautiful tropical beach the next morning. Surrounded by angry cannibals!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

reggi said:


> If in a torrent…
> A ship springs a leak
> and the men fight the freak
> waves and surf and rocks
> ...



Damn man.
Did you just create that poem or is it taken from something else?
Either way, I am truly impressed.

Andy.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Damn man.
> Did you just create that poem or is it taken from something else?
> Either way, I am truly impressed.
> 
> Andy.


Thank you, I put it together for my friends at CT. Been an off and on hobby my whole life.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

M-Dizzil said:


> Nothing but a bunch of pompous assholes on this thread.


Welcome to ContractorTalk.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

M-Dizzil said:


> Firstly I didn't say 35 years. I'm only 35 so that would be questionable. Secondly I haven't had a leaking shower in the approximate 100 showers I've done and I would know bc I have had the same number since I started and I would hear something regardless if they decided to have me fix the issue or not. Thirdly the leak had been resolved. It was coming from the shower door clip that was mounted to the curb. So it wasn't an issue with my waterproofing capabilities for all you smart ass hats that think they know everything. Nothing but a bunch of pompous assholes on this thread.


so you let the door guy drill through the threshold and through the waterproofing ?


----------



## M-Dizzil (Jul 9, 2021)

rrk said:


> so you let the door guy drill through the threshold and through the waterproofing ?


 I didn't let the door guy do nothing. They are a professional company And should know the do's and don'ts and silicone their penetrations. And not sure what you're calling a threshold but it's the top of the curb that are individual tiles 12x6 not solid surface.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

A threshold is a sill of a doorway, regardless of whether it's on top of the curb or not. His terminology is correct.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

rrk said:


> so you let the door guy drill through the threshold and through the waterproofing ?


Schluter's recommendation for that instance is to shoot kerdi fix into the drilled hole prior to putting the screw in

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

What was the name of that sealant again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> What was the name of that sealant again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Available in contractor cases... 










Order today, and we'll double your order for FREE! (just pay separate S&H), and as a bonus we'll throw in some tube condoms so you'll never have to worry about wondering if you have enough UR Screwed again...


----------

